# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Απορία!!!!

## aloizios

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!εχω καιρο να συνδεθω λογω δουλειας!διαβασα για τα λευκα καναρινια που θελουν καποια προσοχη!εβγαλα δυο καναρινια λευκα με λιγο κιτρινο στα φτερα οπως το λευκο κυριαρχο και με σταχτι σκουφι!θελουν και αυτα ιδιαιτερη προσοχη?διαβασα και οτι δεν θελουν να ειναι με αλλα χρωματος σε κλουβι!γιατι?

----------


## Ρία

ξερω ότι γενικά τα λευκά είναι πιο ευαίσθητα κ νομίζω ότι έχουν περίσσοτερη αναγκη από βιταμίνη Α! μπορεί να λέω κ μπούρδες όμως!

----------


## johnakos32

Για αυτό που είπε η ρια αλλά μάλλον και για τον λόγο του ότι δν πρέπει να τρώνε το αυγό εξ ολόκληρου η αυγοτροφες με χρωστικές η αλλά τρόφιμα που του αλλάζουν το φτερομα επίσης δεν πρέπει να ζευγαρωσουν δύο λευκά κυριαρχα μαζί αυτά τα λίγα μερω περιμένΕ τους έμπειρους!

----------


## xarhs

κανονικη διατροφη θα κανεις οπως στα αλλα........... απλα θα προσεχεις , να δινεις τροφες που εχουν βιταμινη Α οπως το μπροκολο , και να δινεις πολλα χορταρικα.

ριακι δεν λες μπουρδες.....

----------


## Ρία

Τέλεια!! κατι έμαθα!!

----------


## jk21

Τα λευκα υπολειπομενα καναρινια (αυτα με το ανοιχτο ροζ δερμα ) εχουν πολυ αυξημενη αναγκη σε βιτ Α γιατι δεν μπορουν να την μεταβολισουν σωστα και χρειαζονται διαρκη ενισχυση με διατροφη πλουσια σε πηγες της .Ομως και τα αλλα λευκου παραγοντα οπως τα mosaic και ας μην ειναι πληρως λευκα ,εχουν και αυτα αυξημενες μεν αναγκες ,οχι ομως τοσο πολυ οσο τα υπολειπομενα .Το πουλακι που λες δεν ειναι λευκο υπολειπομενο ,οποτε με μια διατροφη πλουσια σε φυσικες πηγες βιταμινης Α οπως σου ειπε και ο Χαρης καλυπτεσαι .Αρκει να την τηρεις τακτικα και οχι περιστασιακα .Αυτη την εποχη η γλυστριδα πρεπει να βρισκεται μονιμα στο κλουβι σου ,αλλα υπαρχουν και το μπροκολο ,η κοκκινη πιπερια ,το σπανακι ,το σεσκουλο ,το καροτο και αλλα σε διαφορες εποχες του χρονου που ειναι οτι πρεπει .Φυσικα και ο κροκος του αυγου .Στην πτεροροια μονο ,αν δεν θες να αλλοιωσεις το χρωματισμο με τυχον ανεπιθυμητες αποχρωσεις ,οσα εχουν καποια εντονη χρωστικη τα αποφευγεις ,αλλα τοτε δινεις για κανενα 10ημερο μια πολυβιταμινη να εχει και βιταμινη Α ,αλλα και αμινοξεα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με τα χρωματος δεν ξερω γιατι δεν πανε μαζι αλλα νομιζω ειναι οτι επειδη τα χρωματος τρωνε χρωστικες προκειμενου να παρουν το βαθυ κοκκινο χρωμα ενω τα λευκα πρεπει να παραμεινουν λευκα (εαν φανε χρωστικη παιρνουν χρωμα, δεν το θελουμε αυτο).

Μπορει και να κανω λαθος.. εαν ναι καποιος να με διορθωσει!

----------


## aloizios

καλησπερα!σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!!!να χαλαρωσω λιγο με την δουλεια και θα τα ανεβασω φωτο να τα δειτε! :Jumping0011:

----------


## Ρία

θα περιμενουμεεεε!!!!

----------

